# Skinny Pig Baby Pics



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's some of the babies born in the last few weeks here.

Sow 1








Sow 2








Sow 3








Boar 1








Boar 2








Boar 3


----------



## leecooper (Sep 6, 2008)

Sow 1 is cool :notworthy:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone says that !

I prefer 2 & 3 lol Very pleased with Sow 3, she's unfolded a bit now lol - this is her attacking a Corn on the cob !










This is at an hour old with her brothers


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

where did you get these ive been looking everywhere please pm me if you know of any avalible? x


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

What happened to boar 3's ears in the pic?! I think the skinny pig babies are gorgeous, I want one!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sow 2 is prettiest, lovely splotches on her

:no1:

maybe i should get my Yoda a friend!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

i like Boar 3 i like his ear :0







 <---------- clicky


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I adore Sow 2!!! So cute!!!


----------



## blobby (Nov 6, 2006)

*skinny pigs*

:welcome: please please please tell me where i can get one from or two if they have to be kept in pairs as my wife wants one for her 60th birthday we allready have naked rats rabbits and mice and normal guinea pigs :notworthy: cheers bevan


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what odd things I can see the appeal if someone is allergic to fur and wants a pet but other than that guinea pigs are much better with fur.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

but they`re so warm and snuggly................


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

blobby said:


> :welcome: please please please tell me where i can get one from or two if they have to be kept in pairs as my wife wants one for her 60th birthday we allready have naked rats rabbits and mice and normal guinea pigs :notworthy: cheers bevan


They are not very east to find in the UK, there are very few over here and only a ssmall number of breeders.

You can see some more pics on my site www.preciousskinnies.piczo.com


----------



## nattykins (Feb 10, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! They look kinda naked!!!! Such cute little piggies!!!


----------



## nrkaiser1s (Jul 28, 2009)

*Skinny pigs!!!*

Hello! I LOVE your SKINNY PIGS!! I am very interested in purchasing several from you if you have any available? or could you put me on your reserved list! Let me know because your Skinnies are so adorable!! 
(my email is [email protected])

Natalie


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Psst. The thread's nearly a year old, I doubt they're checking it any more. You might want to get in touch with them privately...


----------

